
Microsoft Introducing the UWP Community Toolkit - kyriakos
https://blogs.windows.com/buildingapps/2016/08/17/introducing-the-uwp-community-toolkit/
======
kyriakos
its amazing how much Microsoft is trying to push UWP development and yet no
one seems to want to make any apps for it. I'd love it if there was a similar
toolkit for Android.

~~~
prplhaz4
My guess is it will be a long hard road until they realize that UWP apps will
be behind until it is easy to port them to other platforms.

Right now all you get with UWP is support for a popular but declining desktop
platform, a limited living room gaming platform and a practically dead mobile
platform.

